# Limited/Follow-Up Echo??



## renifejn (Mar 1, 2010)

Physician states "this is a follow up study...".  Physician bills 93306 and examines all structures required for a complete echo.  Should this still be a "follow-up" study (93308) even though it meets the complete requirements?


----------



## RKN122306 (Mar 2, 2010)

If you own the equipment and do the Echos in your office you must bill a limited after a complete. Such as: 

2/1/10    93306
2/2/10    93308 watch for the color flow 93321

5/10/10   93308

I believe you can only bill an echo 93306 done in your office once a year(double check on either 6 months or a year)

When done in the hospital you can bill all the 93306 you want

Hope this helps


----------



## jkirasich (Jan 13, 2011)

WHere would I find information regarding the "once a year" or "once every six months" policy for in office echos?  We are having an issue with these not paying.


----------

